# Suche ELAU SX1/22



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2005)

Hallo ,

suche eine ELAU SX1.


----------



## gomer (17 Februar 2010)

*sx1*

Hallo ich habe eine Sx1 
Es ist zwar schon ein paar jahre her besteht trotzdem noch Interesse?
Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2010)

bestimmt die Fa. ist betimmt schon zu und die Maschinen verschrottet,
aber das ding kann er bestimmt gebrauchen


----------



## gomer (17 Februar 2010)

Hallo Helmut
Wie kommst du darauf daß er es gebrauchen kann?
Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2010)

weil er permanent hier im Thread postet, die Produktion steht und er weiß
nicht weiter......und das schon seit 5 Jahren.


----------



## gomer (17 Februar 2010)

Hallo Helmut
Die Produktion steht schon siet 5 Jahren?!
Willst mich verarschen?


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 Februar 2010)

stimmt. produktionshalle 1 steht. since 2005.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum,
dich ver....en würde ich nie machen, wie kommst du darauf


----------



## nade (17 Februar 2010)

Ach, bei der Wirtschafts/Finanzkriese doch kein Problem..... Jetzt hat er ja ein Ersatzteil, da wird eben 48H/Tag gefahren werden müssen, aber der Bedarf ist sicherlich ruck zuck zu Decken. Badehosen wurden letztes JAhr eh keine gebraucht...


----------



## gomer (17 Februar 2010)

Wie kann ich ihn erreichen?
Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2010)

Schreib eine PN an Anonymus


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Schreib eine PN an Anonymus



oder ne email an anonymous@sps-forum.de


----------



## gomer (17 Februar 2010)

Hallo Lars
Was produziert er den?
Kennst du ihn?


----------



## Paule (17 Februar 2010)

gomer schrieb:


> Wie kann ich ihn erreichen?
> Gruß


Ich denke er wird sich bei Dir melden.
Gast kommt eigentlich Täglich hier rein. ;-)
Sehe ich ganz oft, wahrscheinlich auf der Suche nach dem Elau Teil


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2010)

Ein Anonymus, produziert nur Anzeigen. Sagt doch der name.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Februar 2010)

*ROFL*

was denn hier los... Jungs.... es ist Aschermittwoch und damit alles vorbei !!!!!


----------



## nade (17 Februar 2010)

Er produziert Badehosen, weil das System es so vorgegeben hat...


----------



## gomer (17 Februar 2010)

Ich glaub ich bin auf einem anderen Stern
Was redet ihr von Badehosen und Systemen


----------



## gomer (17 Februar 2010)

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2010)

ach Gomer,
wir haben dich ein wenig aufgezogen, weil du so ein Uralt Beitrag
hervor gezaubert hast, sei nicht sauer, aber bei so alten beiträgen
kriebelt es einfach in den Fingern.

Also noch mal Herzichen Willkommen im Forum, Endschuldige bitte
für die ver...ung.

Gehe einfach davon aus der Anonyme das ding nicht mehr braucht
soviel ist sicher.

gruß helmut


----------



## gomer (17 Februar 2010)

Habt mich schön kalt erwischt.
Ich hoffe ihr hattet euren spaß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2010)

in der Karnevalszeit ist das erlaubt


----------



## Paule (17 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> in der Karnevalszeit ist das erlaubt


Die ist zwar schon vorbei, aber von mir auch
ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum gomer. 



gomer schrieb:


> Habt mich schön kalt erwischt.
> Ich hoffe ihr hattet euren spaß


Absolut, sorry. ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Die ist zwar schon vorbei, aber von mir auch



du bist immer so kleinlich


----------

